# Stop noob questions



## IainDS (Oct 15, 2007)

Why not add a feature that searches a post or reply for certain keywords like "R4" and "GBA" in the same post and search the forum and display the results if any before the post has been made so people will stop posting the same questions without searching.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 15, 2007)

Or add more facts that you need to repeat on registering

"The R4/M3, or any other slot-1 card, cannot play GBA games. You need a slot 2 card (link to gbatemp wiki article)"


----------



## IainDS (Oct 15, 2007)

That should be automatically displayed after your first post because the first post was probably HOW DUS YA PLAY GBA ON R4?


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 15, 2007)

I think maybe a week, three days, some such waiting period before you can post i.e. like the Nintendo boards, would bore out people who don't care enough to wait to make a thread, or inspire people to find what they need without asking.

That, or they'll leave, come back, and make a thread.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(IainDS @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> That should be automatically displayed after your first post because the first post was probably HOW DUS YA PLAY GBA ON R4?


In all seriosuness, you aren't the most bright crayon in the box.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 15, 2007)

how do i post ?


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 15, 2007)

so i hav G4 on mah tv but i read u need G6 to play n64ds roms so can i only play snesgba roms?????

Really IainDS, that's some serious IPB  work you're talking here. Having to read the stickies or rules shouldn't be too much to expect from new members. Also the practice of "lurking" which I see a lot of members do effectively. Aside from avoiding confrontation, lurking can be a great way to get the info you want on a lot of message boards, and I'm glad that a good portion of GBAtemp does this, even though they don't stand out as much of the newbs/noobs.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, but it's a bad idea. The chance of the keyword combinations appearing in a legit post are too high, I know it'd drive me nuts having an extra window to go through to post anything.


----------



## IainDS (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(IainDS @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That should be automatically displayed after your first post because the first post was probably HOW DUS YA PLAY GBA ON R4?
> ...



How can you say that? Fool.
AND, correct your spelling.

It's seriousness not seriosuness.


----------



## IainDS (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> so i hav G4 on mah tv but i read u need G6 to play n64ds roms so can i only play snesgba roms?????
> 
> Really IainDS, that's some serious IPBÂ work you're talking here. Having to read the stickies or rules shouldn't be too much to expect from new members. Also the practice of "lurking" which I see a lot of members do effectively. Aside from avoiding confrontation, lurking can be a great way to get the info you want on a lot of message boards, and I'm glad that a good portion of GBAtemp does this, even though they don't stand out as much of the newbs/noobs.



Yea I can see what you mean. It was just an idea that floated into my head.


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> Or add more facts that you need to repeat on registering
> 
> "The R4/M3, or any other slot-1 card, cannot play GBA games. You need a slot 2 card (link to gbatemp wiki article)"




They sould put it right underneath the gbatemp.net logo


----------



## IainDS (Oct 15, 2007)

It should BE the logo. Or the slogan.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(IainDS @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(IainDS @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> ...


How can you say that? Idiot.
AND, don't be a douche.

It's a typo, not a grammatical error.


----------



## IainDS (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(IainDS @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> ...



Get over it.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(IainDS @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(IainDS @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> ...


Aren't you the one who brought it up? Seriously, why do people blame OUR educational system? Most of the idiotic comments here come from Brits.


----------



## theorgan (Oct 15, 2007)

someone needs to delete this cause this dude is a noob and started a noob flame.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 15, 2007)

guys you are turning this topic into EXACTLY what we want stopped on this forum
cant any of you see that it's destroying the place as we know it and it WILL stop


----------



## IainDS (Oct 15, 2007)

You started it off by calling me an idiot with your little crayon remark.

Also, none of my comments have been idiotic, and our education is far better than yours which is why half your country are idiots, look at your president.


----------



## IainDS (Oct 15, 2007)

Seriously now, One of your "advanced member" put me down for no reason.

Maybe egos shouldn't be tolerated?


----------



## theorgan (Oct 15, 2007)

still flaming... mods make an example out of IainDS! show the GBAtemp community this shit with not be tolerated! WHO AGREES WITH ME!?!?!?!


----------

